# Strongest verse Juubito can solo



## Uchiha Madara (Feb 26, 2014)

Post the strongest verse you can think of that Juubito can solo (can be an anime verse, comic verse, anything).


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 26, 2014)

Seeing as this is the mainstream section which only consists of the HST+Fairy Tail.

The answer is all of them.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Feb 26, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Seeing as this is the mainstream section which only consists of the HST+Fairy Tail.
> 
> The answer is all of them.



Nope, because that would include Juudara, who is >Juubito


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 26, 2014)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> Nope, because that would include Juudara, who is >Juubito



Juudara and Juubito cannot exist at the same time since they both require the Juubi, which their is only one of (unless we are talking about current nerfed Juubito.)


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 26, 2014)

Juubito would solo HST+Fairy Tail(Less Juudara of course) and Juudara would solo HST + Fairy Tail(Less Juubito of course) .


----------



## tkpirate (Feb 26, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Seeing as this is the mainstream section which only consists of the HST+Fairy Tail.
> 
> The answer is all of them.



can juubito actually solo naruto,with SM Madara and SM Hashirama?


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Feb 26, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Juudara and Juubito cannot exist at the same time since they both require the Juubi, which their is only one of (unless we are talking about current nerfed Juubito.)



Of course they can't exist together, but I don't see how that is applicable to the battle forums. They existed at one point or another in those stages, so you can compare those stages to one another.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 26, 2014)

Almost errrverything.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 26, 2014)

DBZ up to Saiyan Saga....


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 26, 2014)

YYH [Without dat Prime Raizen hype  ] | SDK-verse.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 26, 2014)

I'll move this to the Outskirts Battledome, so it isn't purely limited to mainstream shounen series (because he can probably take them all on fairly easily).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2014)

he can't solo Bleach because of Rukias bankai


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't think she's fast enough, or has the necessary range, to actually hit Obito with her Bankai. Even if she was, Obito should be more than capable of just blocking it with his techniques.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 26, 2014)

Flutter was trolling. Inadequately, mind you, but trolling nonetheless.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 26, 2014)

Maybe digimon Adventure 01 without Movies and appocalimon explosion.


----------



## Red Angel (Feb 26, 2014)

Bleach, SDK, Devil May Cry, FT, Negima, Harry Potter among others


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> Flutter was trolling. Inadequately, mind you, but trolling nonetheless.


shut up 






> Negima


there is that Mage guy that possesses you after you kill him ..


----------



## Monna (Feb 26, 2014)

Current Toriko, going by feats only, no hype or potential.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 27, 2014)

Juubito isn't soloing Toriko.


----------



## Red Angel (Feb 27, 2014)

Pretty sure Torkio top tiers are moon level now so, yeah Toriko isn't being solo'd


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Feb 27, 2014)

Artemis Fowl
Assasination Classroom
A Bugs Life
Deltora Quest


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 27, 2014)

Im The Evil Mastermind said:


> A Bugs Life


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 27, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> Pretty sure Torkio top tiers are moon level now so, yeah Toriko isn't being solo'd



Jirou is planet level (briefly stopped the Worlds rotation by punching it, which was said to be bigger than Earth).


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 27, 2014)

he isn't soloing negima either,he can't deal with Life Maker(or is it ruler,i don't remember)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 27, 2014)

He could beat Far Cry 3 verse, obviously.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 27, 2014)

Gash Bell is one, unless i forget something durability-wise


----------



## Byrd (Feb 27, 2014)

He can beat low-tier RPG verses


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 27, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Jirou is planet level (briefly stopped the Worlds rotation by punching it, which was said to be bigger than Earth).



that is calc to be in single(?) digit exaton which only makes it small moon/planetoid level not planet level...


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 27, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> that is calc to be in single(?) digit exaton which only makes it small moon/planetoid level not planet level...



Perhaps the feat needs recalculating. The feat itself shows a planet bigger than the Earth to stop rotating for a moment. That's well above moon/planetoid level.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2014)

look out, we got an expert here


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yea... it seems toriko is the new dragon ball. 

When will universal Jirou come.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2014)

he is right tho that the full rotation energy of such a large planet is > Earths GBE aka it would be planet-level in OBD


except Jirou didn't actually fully stop its rotation, so ...


----------



## Regicide (Feb 27, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Perhaps the feat needs recalculating. The feat itself shows a planet bigger than the Earth to stop rotating for a moment. That's well above moon/planetoid level.


..Based on?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 27, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> he is right tho that the full rotation energy of such a large planet is > Earths GBE aka it would be planet-level in OBD
> 
> 
> except Jirou didn't actually fully stop its rotation, so ...



Yea true if he did stop it, But even the manga confirmed that it was only slowed down...  so...


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 27, 2014)

The Earth has grown much bigger than it's original size thanks to a meteorite.



He almost stops the rotation of the planet (though he doesn't quite completly do it, as I earlier thought, this is still above Earth-level).


----------



## Regicide (Feb 27, 2014)

Seriously, what are you basing it being greater than planet level on?


----------



## Ramius (Feb 27, 2014)

^ All you're saying (planet size, "almost" stopped) has been taken into consideration when the calc was made, so I'm not sure what's your argument.
Only thing that might affect the result now is using a bigger G.
If he had actually stopped it, it would have been more impressive. Alas, not the case.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2014)

TTGL science, bitch !

kick logic to the curb


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 27, 2014)

oooh lovely we've seen it a thousand time.  nothing new here. and that same shit was the one that is calced. and yes they used Jupiter size planet for it and it still came out as moon/planetoid level so go figure.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 27, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Seriously, what are you basing it being greater than planet level on?



I'm not saying it's greater than planet level, I'm saying it's greater than planetoid/moon and Earth level.



Ramius said:


> ^ All you're saying (planet size, "almost" stopped) has been taken into consideration when the calc was made, so I'm not sure what's your argument.
> Only thing that might affect the result now is using a bigger G.
> If he had actually stopped it, it would have been more impressive. Alas, not the case.



How does shaking a planet bigger than the Earth only come out as moon level? That doesn't make sense. Even if he didn't entirely stop it's rotation he still rocked the entire world.


----------



## Ramius (Feb 27, 2014)

More on topic:
-SDK ()
-Chrono Trigger(?)
-Nanoha
-Sengoku Basara
-s CRY ed
-Blameverse (possibly, albeit taking out the entire Netsphere will be outside his reach, shit is solar system size)
-Akira (may be)

Something like this.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 27, 2014)

TTGL said:


> I'm not saying it's greater than planet level, I'm saying it's greater than planetoid/moon and Earth level.


Just to clarify, Earth level _is_ planet level.


TTGL said:


> How does shaking a planet bigger than the Earth only come out as moon level? That doesn't make sense. Even if he didn't entirely stop it's rotation he still rocked the entire world.


Because the amount of energy required just happens to be moon level. All there is to it.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2014)

Jubbito ain't soloing toriko verse that's for sure.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2014)

@ Ramius  Nanoha the character maybe due to much higher stats of his

Nanoha the whole verse, with the tech and the lost logias and the fleets and the multiple planets etc. - lolnope, they would stomp his ass hard


----------



## Ramius (Feb 27, 2014)

Okay, it was a suggestion 
I don't remember much of the verse.
What about the rest? Doesn't Sengoku Basara have the hax (something something soul fucking) and speed to compete against the Jew?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2014)

well, weaker chars them him have resisted getting their soul pulled out for some time and he also has such an ability via Rinnegan … also it was done via some hands things IIRC, so contact required, that's where his barriers and negation can come in 

and IIRC only one char in SB can do it


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 27, 2014)

I was thinking about making a mitsunari vs juubi thread to find out too. I'm kinda curious on if it could solo basara.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 27, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> oooh lovely we've seen it a thousand time.  nothing new here. and that same shit was the one that is calced. and yes they used Jupiter size planet for it and it still came out as moon/planetoid level so go figure.



Jupiter absorbed many of it's moons in the past according to scientists. A moon level attack on a Jupiter size planet may cause Earthquakes, but wouldn't affect it's rotation. Several hundred Earths are able to fit inside Jupiter, so even Earth level attacks wouldn't do much to a planet of that size. So if it's the size of Jupiter like the calc said then such an attack wouldn't move it so.



> -Chrono Trigger(?)
> -Akira (may be)



He doesn't solo Chrono Trigger, especially if Chrono Cross is also involved. Tetsuo at the end of the manga was at the very least going to destroy the Earth with a mini Big Bang, Akira with the help of the "children" was able to stop him. Even not at his strongest, Tetsuo flew up and blasted a hole in the Moon as a mere show of power.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 27, 2014)

TTGL said:


> A moon level attack on a Jupiter size planet may cause Earthquakes, but wouldn't affect it's rotation.


Seriously, what the fuck do you base this shit on?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 27, 2014)

......................................... .

TTGL doesn't know what the fuck he is talking about....


----------



## Fujita (Feb 27, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Perhaps the feat needs recalculating. The feat itself shows a planet bigger than the Earth to stop rotating for a moment. That's well above moon/planetoid level.





TTGL said:


> I'm not saying it's greater than planet level, I'm saying it's greater than planetoid/moon and Earth level.
> 
> 
> 
> How does shaking a planet bigger than the Earth only come out as moon level? That doesn't make sense. Even if he didn't entirely stop it's rotation he still rocked the entire world.





TTGL said:


> Jupiter absorbed many of it's moons in the past according to scientists. A moon level attack on a Jupiter size planet may cause Earthquakes, but wouldn't affect it's rotation. Several hundred Earths are able to fit inside Jupiter, so even Earth level attacks wouldn't do much to a planet of that size. So if it's the size of Jupiter like the calc said then such an attack wouldn't move it so.


----------



## Red Angel (Feb 27, 2014)

>looks at posts

#whatisthisidon'teven


----------



## Fujita (Feb 27, 2014)

I mean, really 

First you say it must be so with no actual reason for saying so 

Then there's this moon thing

- why do you assume absorbing its moons had no effect on Jupiter? I'd think it'd be rather the opposite
- why are you equating size with energy, from rotational energy to the energy needed to destroy things no less


----------



## YonkoEnel (Feb 27, 2014)

Jitou Calc by Toriko is bad. Look at the bold values



> normal rotational E = 0.5*8.908*10^41*(6.28318531/*86400*)^2 = 2355496508590378137718085562414266 J
> 
> slowed down rotational E = 0.5*8.908*10^41*(6.28318531/*86401*)^2 = 2355441984154841451552631260417412 J
> 
> Jirous energy = 2355496508590378137718085562414266 - 2355441984154841451552631260417412 = 54524435536686165454301996854 J = 13 Exaton


 

For reference the number of seconds in a day are 86400.

According to him, Jirou slowed the rotation of the planet by 1 second i.e. 1 day would equal 24 hours + 1 sec, which is clearly wrong.


----------



## Fujita (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't follow

What exactly is your objection there?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 27, 2014)

And your fucking point, Yonkoenel?


----------



## YonkoEnel (Feb 27, 2014)

According to the person who did the calc. The grand Knocking slowed the rotation of the earth by 1 sec only. That is earth took 24hrs+1 sec to complete a rotation, instead of the usual 24 hrs, due to the knocking.


----------



## YonkoEnel (Feb 27, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> And your fucking point, Yonkoenel?



refer to my post above.


----------



## Fujita (Feb 27, 2014)

So... what would you propose as an alternative time?

Can somebody link me the feat, by the way? Toriko wiki seems to be having issues with citations

Never mind, got it


----------



## YonkoEnel (Feb 27, 2014)

Can someone tell me how to spoiler tag?





Nearly stopping the rotation of a planet does not mean that the rotation of the planet would only be slowed down by a second but rather it means that the rotation of the planet would be so slowed down that it will take a very long time to complete one rotation about its own axis.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 27, 2014)

Normally that would happen in real life. but not in the case here, since the rotation return to normal right after the grandknocking no slowing down or shit happened. 


Fuck.......................... really seriously ..... It showed up that after grand knocking the planet rotated back normally.....


----------



## YonkoEnel (Feb 27, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Normally that would happen in real life. but not in the case here, since the rotation return to normal right after the grandknocking no slowing down or shit happened.





Jirou only rescinded his Grand Knocking when Starjun told him to, 2 chapters later.

Was it shown that the planet's rotational speed immediately turned back to normal the instant after he first did the knocking?


----------



## Fujita (Feb 27, 2014)

...nah, you know what

If he nearly stopped the Earth's rotation, you should divide the rotational energy by a half or something and call it a day 

What got calculated would be a rather slight slowing down of the planet


----------



## YonkoEnel (Feb 27, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Normally that would happen in real life. but not in the case here, since the rotation return to normal right after the grandknocking no slowing down or shit happened.
> 
> 
> Fuck.......................... really seriously ..... It showed up that after grand knocking the planet rotated back normally.....



Was that in the anime? I did not watch episode 143.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 27, 2014)

YonkoEnel said:


> Jirou only rescinded his Grand Knocking when Starjun told him to, 2 chapters later.
> 
> Was it shown that the planet's rotational speed immediately turned back to normal the instant after he first did the knocking?



How do you know That starjun is talking about Grand knocking in that panel?  Jirou did a lot of knocking in this fight he could have meant the people/living beings that he hit so they could avoid the meteor spice.  which is kind of in a direct context here..


----------



## YonkoEnel (Feb 27, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> How do you know That starjun is talking about Grand knocking in that panel?



Did Jirou do any other knocking in these 2 chapters? No he did not.

The Chefs were knocked by the grand knocking.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 27, 2014)

He did to a lot before the chapter. and letting the planet rotate won't save anyone against the meteor spice.  which was the point why starjun shouted the spice will fall the rotation has no direct relation to the meteor spice. but the other knocking he did has more relevance to it...


----------



## YonkoEnel (Feb 27, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> He did to a lot before the chapter. and letting the planet rotate won't save anyone against the meteor spice.



Let me state once again the Chefs were knocked by the grand knocking.


----------



## Urouge (Feb 27, 2014)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Gash Bell is one, unless i forget something durability-wise



clear note was going to erase the earth


----------



## Fujita (Feb 27, 2014)

Really though, the more I look at this the less I like the way that got calced 

If he halted the planet's motion, you'd have to look at that has him removing the rotational energy (almost) entirely, because that's what happened 

The only similarity between him halting it for a second and what was calced is that the day is one second longer. The energy implications are entirely different 

There's the objection, of course, that the energy "came back"

But that easily applies to the current method as well


----------



## YonkoEnel (Feb 27, 2014)

The feat: *Grand Knocking*. He knocked the chefs with it.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kazu (Feb 27, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Really though, the more I look at this the less I like the way that got calced
> 
> If he halted the planet's motion, you'd have to look at that has him removing the rotational energy (almost) entirely, because that's what happened
> 
> ...



I guess that's the point that Yonko was trying to make a while back in his blog.


----------



## Fujita (Feb 27, 2014)

So I think feebas said that the rotational energy of the Toriko world was 470 zettatons

Well, he said yottatons but then said he got them mixed up  



So, uh 

235 zettatons

That'd be my recommendation here


----------



## YonkoEnel (Feb 27, 2014)

Fujita said:


> So I think feebas said that the rotational energy of the Toriko world was 470 zettatons
> 
> Well, he said yottatons but then said he got them mixed up
> 
> ...



My calc was about 422 zettatons, that is similar to Feebas. I was considering that Jirou had halved earth's rotational speed.


----------



## Fujita (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh, aye, you'd want to halve speed 

Do that and you halve angular frequency, and you now have 1/4 of the energy you had before

So 3/4 times whatever the energy total is 

352.5 zettatons going off of feebas's number, there


----------



## YonkoEnel (Feb 28, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Oh, aye, you'd want to halve speed
> 
> Do that and you halve angular frequency, and you now have 1/4 of the energy you had before
> 
> ...



No 422 zettations was what I got  when I halved the speed. Franky I am fine with any numerical value as long as it is in the +100 zettaton range.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 28, 2014)

Being fine with a value in the hundred zettaton+ value for no reason is pretty suspect. 

The whole thing is pretty annoying honestly. "Almost stopped the planets rotation"

what the fuck does almost mean here?


----------



## Urouge (Feb 28, 2014)

well almost means nearly darthg. I thought that was obvious gosh


----------



## YonkoEnel (Feb 28, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> Being fine with a value in the hundred zettaton+ value for no reason is pretty suspect.
> 
> The whole thing is pretty annoying honestly. "Almost stopped the planets rotation"
> 
> what the fuck does almost mean here?




I just said that because I was sick of the fact that the people behind the previous calc were downplaying Jirou's power to such an extent. So any significant jump that would make him small planet level would be fine by me.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 28, 2014)

Urouge said:


> well almost means nearly darthg. I thought that was obvious gosh



lolkenji

So was there a 50 million year long day or something after he "almost" stopped the rotation?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 28, 2014)

Calc at exaton = downplaying


You have no idea what downplaying means...


----------



## Urouge (Feb 28, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> lolkenji
> 
> So was there a 50 million year long day or something after he "almost" stopped the rotation?



loldarthg you dont even know the meaning of almost smh



shade0180 said:


> Calc at exaton = downplaying
> 
> 
> You have no idea what downplaying means...



well if the feat is much higher than that then yes its downplaying. it depends on the feat


----------



## Fujita (Feb 28, 2014)

Fujita said:


> There's the objection, of course, that the energy "came back"
> 
> But that easily applies to the current method as well



Really now


----------



## Urouge (Feb 28, 2014)

actually I dont get it. dont you have to fucking stop the rotation of the core for the planet to stop rotating or almost stop rotating? I mean dont you have to kick start for the core to rotate again. think I saw that shit in a movie


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 28, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Really now



this doesn't exactly answer my question.

Someone outline the chain of events for me, at the moment I'm imagining something along the lines of:

1. Jirou knocks
2. Alleged slowing of the planet
3. Planet carries on as normal, i.e the day is the same length, everything else that would be effected stays the same, etc.


----------



## YonkoEnel (Feb 28, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> this doesn't exactly answer my question.
> 
> Someone outline the chain of events for me, at the moment I'm imagining something along the lines of:
> 
> ...



Then he rescinds it later on when Starjun tells him to. Otherwise the planet would stay knocked.


----------



## Fujita (Feb 28, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> this doesn't exactly answer my question.
> 
> Someone outline the chain of events for me, at the moment I'm imagining something along the lines of:
> 
> ...



More or less


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 28, 2014)

Fujita said:


> More or less



this... makes no sense.


----------



## YonkoEnel (Feb 28, 2014)

Fujita said:


> More or less



He forgot the un-knocking part.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 28, 2014)

YonkoEnel said:


> Then he rescinds it later on when Starjun tells him to. Otherwise the planet would stay knocked.



He rescinded the people that was hit by the grand knocking not the planet... the planet was only halted for a moment it was talked/spoken by the people that he only affected the planet for an instant...


----------



## Fujita (Feb 28, 2014)

They said that he halted it in an instant

Not that he stopped it _for_ an instant


----------



## YonkoEnel (Feb 28, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> He rescinded the people that was hit by the grand knocking the planet was only halted for a moment it was said by the people that he only affected the planet for an instant...



I would appreciate if you could show me the scan where it said he only affected the planet for an instant. I can't  find it.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 28, 2014)

@Fujita ......nearly stopped it.  at second panel

@enel it is at the scan you provided.


----------



## Fujita (Feb 28, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> @Fujita ......nearly stopped it.  at second panel



Yes... which is what all that stuff about halving the speed was about


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm just pointing to enel that the grand knocking didn't hold the planet any longer than an instant and the only knocking he rescinded is for the people that was hit by the grand knocking and not the planet...


----------



## YonkoEnel (Feb 28, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> @Fujita ......nearly stopped it.  at second panel
> 
> @enel it is at the scan you provided.



From that what I comprehend is :

He nearly stopped the rotation of the planet in an instant not that he stopped it for an instant. Meaning that the effect of slowing down the rotation of the planet happened instantly giving the impression that the planet had stopped rotating. Except that the planet was still rotating very slowly. This effect persisted until the knocking was rescinded and speed of rotation was restored back to normal.


----------



## Fujita (Feb 28, 2014)

The instant thing is actually beside the point if we go the route of him removing some proportion of the planet's rotational energy


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 28, 2014)

> Except that the planet was still rotating very slowly. This effect persisted until the knocking was rescinded and speed of rotation was restored back to normal.



proof?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 28, 2014)

Fujita said:


> The instant thing is actually beside the point if we go the route of him removing some proportion of the planet's rotational energy



which is clearly not what happened.

unless he also put it back in at some point.

did he?


----------



## Fujita (Feb 28, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> which is clearly not what happened.



Then the current calc is invalid as well



> unless he also put it back in at some point.
> 
> did he?



Er

really, he froze it, and once he removed the restraint, it ostensibly just carried on as usual 

To me, the fact that he can freeze it means he's capable of using that much energy for his knocking, and that's more or less cut and dry 

I mean, he would be capable of knocking a character with power roughly equivalent to the Earth's rotational energy, yes? That seems obvious to me

Or you could look at it as some kind of weird hax. Well, it probably is some kind of weird hax, but not to the point that you can't put an energy value on it


----------



## YonkoEnel (Feb 28, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> proof?



I counter that by asking for proof that the planet's rotation resumed to  normal instantly because reading the translation from these scans that is not the case.

I believe my inference is reasonable using the info from the scans.


----------



## Fujita (Feb 28, 2014)

Realistically, there just is no way to stop something without, you know, stopping it 

But that's essentially what Jirou did


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 28, 2014)

@Enel er you are the one claiming something here that wasn't shown in the manga  I have nothing to prove since the people already clearly said it only affected the planet in an instant.... not like what you are claiming that the effect is fucking long.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 28, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Then the current calc is invalid as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uh.

but

energy doesn't work that way

if he's doing some weird hax bullshit, then fine, but why stick a number on it then?


----------



## YonkoEnel (Feb 28, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> @Enel er you are the one claiming something here that wasn't shown in the manga  I have nothing to prove since the people already clearly said it only affected the planet in an instant.... not like what you are claiming that the effect is fucking long.



Maybe you should work on your reading comprehension there is a difference between in an instant and for an instant. I agree that the effect of the Grand Knocking was visible in an instant not for an instant on the planet 

In an instant implies the effect of the Grand Knocking on the planet became visible instantly. That is it did not take along time for the effect to become visible.

For an instant implies that the impact of the Grand Knocking affected the planet for only an instance.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 28, 2014)

Jupiter weighs . The Moon weights abouts 80 billion tons and the Earth weights 6.6 sextillion tons. Jupiter is said to weight 1.898E27 kg (317.8 Earth mass). Perhaps those numbers aren't right, but to almost stop the rotation would take far more energy than that of the Moon, expecially considering that a planet's mass is greater nearer the core.

(Edit: Solid planets are much denser than gas planets. Toriko Earth is the size of Jupiter, but a solid planet, so therefore far denser than the Earth.)


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 28, 2014)

and it was corrected on a bubble on the same panel....


----------



## YonkoEnel (Feb 28, 2014)

Compare for an instant with in an instant:


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 28, 2014)

._. ............ you do know that they corrected that instant sentence with nearly stopped the planet


----------



## Kazu (Feb 28, 2014)

Yonko, shade, I think the two of you are arguing two different things here.


----------



## YonkoEnel (Feb 28, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> and it was corrected on a bubble on the same panel....



Yes Joa is correcting the affect of the Grand Knocking. Jirou is nearly stopped the planet in an instant instead of completely stopping it in an instant.  He/she nowhere states that the Grand Knocking only affected the planet for an instant.

Once a again:


For instant means for a short time.


In an instant means: 
If something happens in an instant, it happens very rapidly.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't agree with halving the full energy value, because the half (0.5) thing is completely arbitrary and not from the manga 


and yes, the feat is weird, since he didn't simply stop the rotation for good (they specify as much), which would've been easier for us


----------



## Kazu (Feb 28, 2014)

Going for shock value in your sig again, flutter?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2014)

was trying to see if I could fit it under 1 MB


----------



## Fujita (Feb 28, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> uh.
> 
> but
> 
> ...



He can knock something with energy equivalent to the planet's rotational energy. The feat clearly shows that. Maybe it's better to think of it as temporary energy suspension, but the value is still relevant as far as what he can successfully knock 

How anybody wants to powerscale this, I really don't care 

It's just not a problem that suddenly appears with my method, it applies equally to what Flutter and Brohan did 



Fluttershy said:


> I don't agree with halving the full energy value, because the half (0.5) thing is completely arbitrary and not from the manga



And yet you're okay with an arbitrary 1 second slowing and calculating an energy loss that doesn't actually describe what happened? 

Really, if he almost stopped the planet, halving its speed is a superbly generous low-ball 

But the fun thing is, this just doesn't even matter because the high end (all of its energy) is far less than an order of magnitude away from what you get halving the speed, because that's 3/4 of the total right there. The high end wouldn't even double it  And that's well within our general error bounds for these kinds of calcs. In that respect, this method is _waaay_ more solid than the one-second-planet-slowing method 

And really, even if you could model rotational energy as some kind of energy-per-unit-time thing (where he takes it away for a second, and then the Earth just puts it back), I'd still go with the method I chose

Simply because that meshes with the effects (the planet nearly stopping)

And the one-second thing doesn't even model it that way. It's the exact same method I'm using, just plugging in conditions that are complete nonsense


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2014)

> And yet you're okay with an arbitrary 1 second slowing and calculating an energy loss that doesn't actually describe what happened?


that was based on assuming that the instant that was mentioned referred to a 1 second slow down .. something that was mentioned in Brohans blog at some point and wasn't objected to then I suppose

but like I said I don't see the arbitrary halving way as much better


which means then that maybe more suggestions are necessary


----------



## Fujita (Feb 28, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> that was based on assuming that the instant that was mentioned referred to a 1 second slow down .. something that was mentioned in Brohans blog at some point and wasn't objected to then I suppose
> 
> but like I said I don't see the arbitrary halving way as much better
> 
> ...



That's... not a 1 second slow down, though 

The planet slowing down and nearly stopping for a second, then resuming normal activity 

requires completely different energy from 

The planet slowing down a little so that a day is now a second longer than it was before... (and then resuming normal activity?!?)

And like I said, any arbitrariness in the halving thing is inconsequential 

It's not like that can conceivably hide the outlier, but it's also without doubt less than what the actual feat did


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2014)

that's fine, but how do you quantify this :


> The planet slowing down and nearly stopping for a second, then resuming normal activity


----------



## Fujita (Feb 28, 2014)

I actually don't think there _is_ a way to quantify that- as an energy removal feat

But like I said, you can easily "quantify" it as being the effectiveness of some weird energy suspension feat

At which point you'd use the halving thing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2014)

well, we kind of need his raw DC (aka joules) from this feat (and whether it scales to someone else)


that kind of thing is what's practically important in OBD most of the time


----------



## Fujita (Feb 28, 2014)

Well, if we need a joules number, I'd say follow my method

But the problem is, there are two ways of looking at the feat 

If the planet kept going, then he must not have removed its rotational energy

However, assuming he did actually stop the planet briefly, he must have removed the energy... or otherwise done something to prevent it from being useful. That can still be quantified

The latter way of looking at it is obviously preferable, since the first leads to the conclusion that nothing happened at all


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 28, 2014)

basically the only way this works is if he removed the energy, held onto it for a bit and then put it back somehow.


----------



## MysticBlade (Feb 28, 2014)

> basically the only way this works is if he removed the energy, held onto it for a bit and then put it back somehow.



isn't that what happened? 

> he knocked the planet and everybody on the island.
> he later releases the knocking because starjun requested it.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 28, 2014)

Is it?

I don't read toriko


----------



## MysticBlade (Feb 28, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> Is it?
> 
> I don't read toriko



yeah.

grand knocking

Link removed

later he releases the grand knocking.

Link removed


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 28, 2014)

did he rescind the Grand knocking or some other knocking?


----------



## MysticBlade (Feb 28, 2014)

> did he rescind the Grand knocking or some other knocking?



grand knocking, grand knocking is what knocked the planet and everybody on the island.

Link removed
Link removed

there was only one other knocking, though it was on a nitro.


----------



## Fujita (Feb 28, 2014)

Okay, so, putting aside the question of how the energy might apply in the grand OBD scheme of things

Can we all agree that, if this feat has an energy value associated with it,



Fujita said:


> Oh, aye, you'd want to halve speed
> 
> Do that and you halve angular frequency, and you now have 1/4 of the energy you had before
> 
> ...



this is the best way to get it?

EDIT: Hang on, this isn't really the place to ask

Going to go bump Brohan's blog


----------



## Dogescartes (Mar 1, 2014)

Not so fast OBD (i mean stop being so fast) , behold my mach29 Reality Warping, my goons can give you Absolute Zero for free.


in b4 kubo, it can go from building to multiversal in a sec . This a warning, be prepared-


----------

